# Sml bench top Chinese lathe BV20-E



## BruceFuller (Mar 9, 2017)

I am looking for a manual for this lathe and the #'s on the end of the ways are 930369. If anyone has any idea of where I can obtain a manual it would be greatly appreciated. Thanx

Sent from my KFTBWI using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Mar 9, 2017)

I've never heard of this model lathe.  The number on the end of the bed is probably the serial number.   Try measuring the swing (distance between the center of the spindle and the nearest part of the bed, times 2) and approximate distance between between centers (from the end of the lathe spindle and the end of the tailstock spindle) to the nearest inch, and post these numbers.  I or somebody else will then be able to point you to an appropriate manual from Grizzly, Enco, or elsewhere.  Nearly identical versions of the same basic models of Chinese lathes are sold by numerous vendors.


----------



## coherent (Mar 9, 2017)

BV20L model
http://www.vrbfriesland.nl/site/images/Instructieboekjes-57-attachment1_79530 draaibank BV 20 B-L.pdf

Warco BV20
https://www.scribd.com/doc/64533445/Torno-Manual-Do-Bv20-1

Maybe one is close? A photo would help. The china imports are marketed under a number of different names and model numbers.


----------



## DAT510 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is this it?  http://www.cnc.info.pl/files/bv20_1_imp_537.pdf

There's also a mention of them here about 1/2 the way down. http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/versions/Versions_9x20.htm

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## cascao (Feb 19, 2019)

I have a BV20. Nice lathe


----------

